# Death of the movie star



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 11, 2011)

> WE still envy their lifestyles, covet their Malibu mansions and marvel at their romances. But as Hollywood surveys the latest box office takings a new plot-line is emerging: the death of the movie star.
> 
> Last weekend two titans of Tinseltown, Tom Hanks and Julia Roberts, appeared in Larry Crowne, a tale of middle-aged romance set amid economic recession. What was meant to be an uplifting rom-com left studio bosses weeping into their Martinis.
> 
> ...


More at: http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/world...o-1226092298594


----------



## Supe (Jul 11, 2011)

A bad movie is a bad movie. A while back, people were willing to take the hit at $7 a pop. Now when it costs $12-$15 on average to see the same crappy movie that they can get later from Redbox for under $2, they're a bit less apt to go to the movies just for shits and giggles.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you guys ever seen Mars Attacks. That has one of the most star-studded casts I have ever seen, but it was a complete commercial failure. Big names stars a good movie does not make.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

but the good news is I read that George Lucas is redoing all 6 star wars movie's in 3D!!!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 11, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> but the good news is I read that George Lucas is redoing all 6 star wars movie's in 3D!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

we have to remind ourselves that these same Movie Moguls mentioned in the OP are the same ones that told George Lucas that Star Wars would be a flop.....

I cant get excited about another Tom Hanks movie, in all reality he has made 2 good movies, Forrest Gump and Band of Brothers, and his character in Band of Brothers really didnt carry the movie, it was the story line..

same for Julia Roberts..

last good bit of screen time Tom Cruise had was in Tropic Thunder (his part is probably the only good parts)


----------



## willsee (Jul 11, 2011)

Saving Private Ryan?


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 11, 2011)

*Money Pit*?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2011)

The 'Burbs


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 11, 2011)

^awesome movie!!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 11, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> I cant get excited about another Tom Hanks movie, in all reality he has made 2 good movies, Forrest Gump and Band of Brothers, and his character in Band of Brothers really didnt carry the movie, it was the story line..


I dont remember Hanks being involved with BoB. Perhaps you're thinking Saving Private Ryan?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I cant get excited about another Tom Hanks movie, in all reality he has made 2 good movies, Forrest Gump and Band of Brothers, and his character in Band of Brothers really didnt carry the movie, it was the story line..
> ...


He was probably thinking of Saving Private Ryan. Tom Hanks was involved with BoB only in the sense that he was the executive producer along with Spielberg.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I cant get excited about another Tom Hanks movie, in all reality he has made 2 good movies, Forrest Gump and Band of Brothers, and his character in Band of Brothers really didnt carry the movie, it was the story line..
> ...


he did some directing and made a cameo in one of the volumes


----------



## mrt406 (Jul 11, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> The 'Burbs


+1,000,000,000

I think this may possibly be the best movie ever made.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 11, 2011)

What about Splash and Big?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

my bad yes, Saving Private Ryan,, which fails compared to band of brothers!

I do love the Burbs, but lets face it, it's a watch on VHS / DVD success movie and not the big screen..

_So got someone tied up in the old cellar ehh Reuben?_


----------



## mrt406 (Jul 11, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> _So got someone tied up in the old cellar ehh Reuben?_


_About a 9 on the tension scale there, Reub._


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 11, 2011)

oh man when that came out we had old neighbors that sort of looked like them...creeped me out big time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

we have a family that lives on a corner lot that never go outside, they always use the garage doors, and to this day i have never seen them outside!

we refer to them as the Klopeks......


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 11, 2011)

How many times were people going to pay to see Julia Roberts play the same role?

Has she EVER played the villain?


----------



## cableguy (Jul 11, 2011)

I will agree that a bad movie (or even an unattractive movie) is a bad movie.

Saving Private Ryan was good, but the first time I saw it, I was eating watermelon during the opening scene. Look at the red water on my plate... yeah, I think I'm done with this...

I watched several parts of Band of Brothers again over the 4th weekend. Great show, even though it's still hard to follow who is who.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 12, 2011)

Uh, hello?!?! What about the cinematic masterpiece that is "Joe Versus the Volcano"? Perhaps his finest work.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 12, 2011)

got mail...another tom hanks meg ryan pair up


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 12, 2011)

I actually thought Castaway was one of his best movies.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 12, 2011)

NCcarguy said:


> I actually thought Castaway was one of his best movies.


i actually can't stand that movie.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 12, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> NCcarguy said:
> 
> 
> > I actually thought Castaway was one of his best movies.
> ...


Me either.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Road Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

I mainly disliked castaway cause I just cant stand Helen Hunt, I am glad she isnt in many movies these days,, something about her just makes me want to shoot holes in my TV


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 12, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> I mainly disliked castaway cause I just cant stand Helen Hunt, I am glad she isnt in many movies these days,, something about her just makes me want to shoot holes in my TV


What about Lele Sobieski? They could pass for mother/daughter.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 12, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> I mainly disliked castaway cause I just cant stand Helen Hunt, I am glad she isnt in many movies these days,, something about her just makes me want to shoot holes in my TV


my high school freshman yr english teacher was related to her. I think cousins if i remember correctly...definitely strong family resemblance.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2011)

jeb6294 said:


> Uh, hello?!?! What about the cinematic masterpiece that is "Joe Versus the Volcano"? Perhaps his finest work.


LOL!!! lusone:



Road Guy said:


> I mainly disliked castaway cause I just cant stand Helen Hunt, I am glad she isnt in many movies these days,, something about her just makes me want to shoot holes in my TV


So you're saying that Twister is also not on your favorites list? :lmao:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 12, 2011)

cow......another cow.....actually I think that's the same cow


----------



## willsee (Jul 12, 2011)

Wife dvr'd twister over the weekend so we watched that

I again was pissed at the Tornado of all Tornados not being able to suck them up when they were strapped in with a belt.


----------



## sutoazul (Jul 12, 2011)

Cast Away was a good movie to watch once or twice, but now I can't stand it. I think Hanks did an awesome job on that movie. There's no dialogue for about 30 minutes and you know exactly what's going through his head. Big is another good movie. I remember some comic saying that he couldn't watch Tom Hanks in any other movie after Forest Gump, cause it reminded him of just Forest, the character, in the Green Mile being a guard, Forest in The Terminal lost at an airport, Forest with a gun on Road to Perdition. I don't know I think it was funny.

BTW, Road to Perdition was another good movie I think.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 12, 2011)

That movie was partly filmed only a couple miles from my ILs house.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 12, 2011)

damn...and I liked Twister too. It's also one of my favorite sites at Universal Studios.


----------



## csb (Jul 12, 2011)

I will ride my bike up "Twister Hill" in just two weeks!


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 12, 2011)

sutoazul said:


> Cast Away was a good movie to watch once or twice, but now I can't stand it. I think Hanks did an awesome job on that movie. There's no dialogue for about 30 minutes and you know exactly what's going through his head. Big is another good movie. I remember some comic saying that he couldn't watch Tom Hanks in any other movie after Forest Gump, cause it reminded him of just Forest, the character, in the Green Mile being a guard, Forest in The Terminal lost at an airport, Forest with a gun on Road to Perdition. I don't know I think it was funny.
> BTW, Road to Perdition was another good movie I think.


ROAD TO PERDITION SPOILER ALERT

Good movie but I call BS at the ending. Jude Law shoots Hanks from behind and blood splatters on the big window like the bullet went through. But if it did, the bullet would have also gone through the window.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

I dont know about ya'll but I get sucked into watching Band of Brothers every time it comes one, but I only needed to see Saving Private Ryan once.

Band of Brothers (to me) shows how a group of individuals were thrown together to make the best of nothing and find success, every time I watch it I am just in awe of what the WWII Generation acheived oversees..

Saving Private Ryan just didnt have that same type of effect on me as band of brothers did.

Men of Honor is also one of those movies that in the back of my mind I say to myself, man I need to push myself more, when I watch that movie, also get suckered into watching it every time that its on...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 13, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> Band of Brothers (to me) shows how a group of individuals were thrown together to make the best of nothing and find success, every time I watch it I am just in awe of what the WWII Generation acheived oversees..


Not just overseas. I am amazed at the way the people came together for the massive industrialization and conservation programs on the home front.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> I dont know about ya'll but I get sucked into watching Band of Brothers every time it comes one, but I only needed to see Saving Private Ryan once.
> Band of Brothers (to me) shows how a group of individuals were thrown together to make the best of nothing and find success, every time I watch it I am just in awe of what the WWII Generation acheived oversees..


Ditto! :thumbs: It doesn't even matter which episode of the series happens to be on. I get drawn into it right away. The storyline, the screen play, the individual character development and experiences, it was all so well done. Have you seen The Pacific yet?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 13, 2011)

The Pacific never really got the hype and following that BoB did, so unfortunately I never remember to track it down to start watching. It's one I'd like to see.


----------



## humner (Jul 13, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I mainly disliked castaway cause I just cant stand Helen Hunt, I am glad she isnt in many movies these days,, something about her just makes me want to shoot holes in my TV
> ...


I have said that for years, I wonder why they never put them in a movie together, or in one of those movies that a character ages from 20 to 40.


----------

